# Getting sanitation hose over fittings



## kjzerr (Aug 19, 2012)

Good day all:

I am installing a new holding tank and replacing the sanitation hoses. I am using Triton sanitation hose (supposedly one of the most flexible), and I find it next to impossible to get it to go over the barbed fittings. Both the 3/4" intake and 1-1/2" outflow are equally as difficult. Any suggestions on making this task easier? Is there a lubricant available which aids slipping on the hoses?

Thanks in advance!

Kermit


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

try liquid soap first then if needed, heat the hose with a heat gun being careful not to melt it


----------



## SVAuspicious (Oct 31, 2006)

I soak the hose ends in the hottest water I can manage for several minutes to soften and expand the hose. Smear a very thin bit of light grease on the hose barb. Shove hard.


----------



## Maine Sail (Jan 6, 2003)

kjzerr said:


> Good day all:
> 
> I am installing a new holding tank and replacing the sanitation hoses. I am using Triton sanitation hose (supposedly one of the most flexible), and I find it next to impossible to get it to go over the barbed fittings. Both the 3/4" intake and 1-1/2" outflow are equally as difficult. Any suggestions on making this task easier? Is there a lubricant available which aids slipping on the hoses?
> 
> ...


If they are PVC they are not really a 1.5" or .75".... You should use the white nylon fittings.. That said the cheap, odor permeating white PVC "sanitation" hose barely fits over the white nylon fittings so a soak in a coffee mug of hot water will do...


----------



## mad_machine (Dec 16, 2012)

not sure if this is a help.. but we use this stuff for pulling wire

IDEAL INDUSTRIES, INC. - Yellow 77® Wire Pulling Lubricant

Works well and gets sticky when it finally dries


----------



## Tim R. (Mar 23, 2003)

Maine Sail said:


> If they are PVC they are not really a 1.5" or .75".... You should use the white nylon fittings.. That said the cheap, odor permeating white PVC "sanitation" hose barely fits over the white nylon fittings so a soak in a coffee mug of hot water will do...


Hot water does the trick. If you tighten your hose clamps down while the hose is still pliable, the hose will conform to the barb and be impossible to remove without heat or cutting.

I would not use this hose myself. The Trident double wall #101 or #102 is a better hose to work with and will last longer.


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

Tim R. said:


> Hot water does the trick. If you tighten your hose clamps down while the hose is still pliable, the hose will conform to the barb and be impossible to remove without heat or cutting.
> 
> I would not use this hose myself. The Trident double wall #101 or #102 is a better hose to work with and will last longer.


Totally agree. The green stripe is the way to go.


----------



## kjzerr (Aug 19, 2012)

Thank you to all who responded. your suggestions have helped.

BTW, it is the Trident green stripe that I am using, not triton. My bad.


----------



## Tim R. (Mar 23, 2003)

kjzerr said:


> Thank you to all who responded. your suggestions have helped.
> 
> BTW, it is the Trident green stripe that I am using, not triton. My bad.


Well then hot water will not help much. A little water soluble lube is the way to go. Maybe some dish detergent.


----------



## Seaduction (Oct 24, 2011)

Using these fittings keeps cursing to a minimum.
http://www.jamestowndistributors.com/userportal/show_product.do?pid=14702


----------



## CaptainForce (Jan 1, 2006)

I find an electic hair dryer to be much more convenient than working with hot water.


----------



## MikeinLA (Jul 25, 2006)

I redid my waste system last year with that awful white sanitation hose. I found that hose lube and cursing worked best. I saved a 2' piece of the hose so if I ever run across the inventor I can beat him to death with it.

Mike


----------



## pdqaltair (Nov 14, 2008)

Consider Raritan Saniflex. So easy it's like cheating.
Raritan Engineering | Sanitation Hose

I did a review for PS and thus have 6 different hoses on my boat.

Will it last as long? Hard to say, but I've not heard of any permeation failures... have you?

I do know this; I will never buy any white hose again; though I can work it with hot water, why bother when there are better products? and use straight (not barbed) fittings of the correct size.

Sail Delmarva: The Easy Button


----------



## kjzerr (Aug 19, 2012)

Well put Mike!! Made me laugh out loud!


----------



## Maine Sail (Jan 6, 2003)

CaptainForce said:


> I find an electic hair dryer to be much more convenient than working with hot water.


I use an insulated SS coffee mug. Water stays hot for multiple fittings. Course I try damn hard to talk customers into real sanitation hose not the PVC junk that odor permeates as fast as a auctioneer talks....

The problem with heat guns and hair driers on this hose is that it is very difficult to heat it evenly. The hose then stretches more in one area than another and can later crack..


----------



## Seaduction (Oct 24, 2011)

pdqaltair said:


> Consider Raritan Saniflex. So easy it's like cheating.
> Raritan Engineering | Sanitation Hose
> 
> I did a review for PS and thus have 6 different hoses on my boat.
> ...


Fittings like this, right:


----------



## waterwks4me (Jan 16, 2010)

I used a heat gun which worked great. Just be carefull to not overheat the hose.


----------



## dinosdad (Nov 19, 2010)

buy a tailpipe expander {harbor freight, napa, advanced}just dont go crazy with it just enough to open the diameter slightly, let it set in the pipe for a few minutes, release it put the hose on ,
don't waste time because the hose will return to its original diameter pretty quickly...


----------



## zeehag (Nov 16, 2008)

funny....hot water worked just fine n dandy in my formosa...was a lil blood and tears and a heat gun with the hose in my ericson..


----------



## xort (Aug 4, 2006)

Trident 101 & 102 are the best. They are also MUCH easier to fit than any of he white plastic crap hose


----------



## VallelyJ (Nov 21, 2008)

Seaduction is right. You need fittings made for the marine sanitation hose and if you're trying to use standard hardware store barb fittings, they won't fit. Don't know why that is, but all the hot water and dish soap in the world will only get your hands slippery and the hose cleaner. I did the same job and ended up sanding the barbs down with coarse sandpaper. I had some limited success that way, but with the correct fittings, the hose slips on pretty easily.
Not that expensive and worth the money.


----------

